# GBAtemp Quiz #2 WINNERS!



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

*GBAtemp Quiz #2 WINNERS!*
50 winners announced, 50 AK2's given out


The GBAtemp Quiz #2 Acekard 2 give-away has now *closed*! We have 50 Acekard 2 flash kits sat here waiting to be posted to the lucky winners, so read on to see if you have won!

We received *3054 *entries with *357 *correct entries (taking Q#11 out of consideration); a much bigger number than we were anticipating, so a big thanks to everyone for taking part!

Unfortunately there can be only 50 winners... So we took all *357 *winning entrants names and put them into a random selection script and pulled out 50 names. So without further delay here are the 50 winners of the Acekard 2 flash kits!

*The 50 Acekard 2 Give-away Winners:*

*[ M ]artin, Arthas, Babakk, BionicC, blitzen, BlueStar, chickendung, Colin, coolbho3000, cosmo2389, cyrus85, DataDrain, deathfisaro, Destructobot, Doodle, ediblebird, fablebyte, Fakie!, flamesmaster, jamesquity, katakiuchi, Loginer, loginusername, Mikkie, Morning, mossy, Nalin, nodmar, Outrager, outuvitt, pikadude1006, PortmanBlue, Rupert007, seren, SergeXVI, shaolinpinoy, shootme, skylark, Snrub, solarsaturn9, SorKen, spike095, sti360, sushispoon, Talaria, ToGun, tropxe420, twinkleface, wabo, xcvmvcx *
Would all 50 winners please send me a PM (click here) with your full name and address inc. postal/ZIP code and country. Remember, postage is free so don't mention it!

Congratulations to the 50 winners, and thanks again to everyone that entered. Hope to see you in the next competition.... Which may just happen sooner than you think!!

Oh, and commiserations to *ashly138* who managed to get the LOWEST score - 4/25. You win... Nothing but shame.




Check your score here!

Thanks to Team Acekard for supplying the prizes for our give-away.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

*The complete list of correct answers FYI*

The correct answers are in Green.



Spoiler: Quiz answer sheet



What is the best selling Nintendo DS game worldwide?

- Mario Kart DS
- Nintendogs
- New Super Mario Bros. 
- Pokémon Diamond

The Sega Genesis was otherwise known as what?

- Sega Saturn
- Sega Mega Drive
- Sega Master System 
- Sega Game Gear

Which was the first Nintendo system to offer the option of online Wi-Fi multiplayer?

- Game Boy Color 
- Game Boy Advance
- Nintendo DS
- Nintendo Wii

Shigeru Miyamoto's signature is easily recognizable because it contains which design?

- A little Mario cap.
- A pair of eyes. 
- A triforce. 
- A little Yoshi at the end of it.

The creator of Tetris is whom?

- Alexey Pajitnov 
- Mikhail Lomonosov 
- Shigeru Miyamoto 
- Sergey Korolyov

What fighting game other than Super Smash Bros. Brawl features a playable Solid Snake?

- Battle Stadium D.O.N 
- DreamMix TV: World Fighters
- Kakuto Chojin 
- Daikaijuu Battle: Ultra Coliseum

'Rainbow Islands' was the sequel to which classic game?

- Bubble Bobble
- New Zealand Story 
- Fairyland Story 
- Chack'n Pop

Which was never a code name for the Nintendo 64?

- Nintendo Ultra 64 
- Project Reality 
- Nintendo Dolphin

What was the first European GBA scene release?

- Super Mario Advance
- Top Gear GT Championship
- Castlevania - Circle of the Moon
- Rayman Advance

Which of the following is the Konami Code?

- Up Down Up Down Right Left Right Left B A
- Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A
- A B Down Up Down Up Right Left Right Left
- Up Down Down Up Right Right Left Left A B
- B A Down Down Up Right Right Left Right Up

Which Wii title stirred up a large amount of international controversy?

- Bully: Scholarship Edition
- Manhunt 2
- No More Heroes
- Resident Evil 4
- All of the above

Nintendo's WiiWare service launched in North America on what date?

- May 12th
- May 10th
- April 15th
- March 11th

What was the color of the first key you collect in the classic FPS 'Doom'?

- Yellow 
- Blue 
- Green 
- Red

Which of these companies is responsible for the closure of Lik-Sang.com?

- Nintendo
- Microsoft
- Sega
- Sony

What was the first Nintendo DS game to feature VoIP?

- Pokémon Diamond/Pearl
- Tetris DS
- Metroid Prime Hunters
- None of the above

In which game did Chain Chomp make his debut appearance?

- The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
- Super Mario Bros. 3
- Super Mario 64
- Super Mario Land

What are the basic colors of the Play it Loud Game Boy?

- Red, Yellow, Green, Black and Clear 
- Blue, Yellow, Green, Black and Clear 
- Red, Yellow, Green, Purple and Clear 
- Blue, Yellow, Green, Orange, and Purple

Which of these cultural icons DO NOT have a videogame on a Nintendo console?

- Michael Jordan
- Chester Cheetah
- Shaquille O'Neal
- Kool Aid Man

Which classic series is returning, or has returned on a current generation console?

- Turok
- NiGHtS
- Bionic Commando
- Warhawk
- All of the above

What is the resolution of a GameBoy Color screen (in pixels)?

- 160x128 
- 224x160 
- 160x144 
- 320x240

Which of these Nintendo systems does not currently have a Hello Kitty game (as of May 2008)?

- GameBoy Color 
- GameBoy Advance 
- Nintendo DS 
- Nintendo Wii

Which famed video game insider created the original GameBoy?

- Shigeru Miyamoto
- Hironobu Sakaguchi
- Gunpei Yokoi
- Satoru Iwata

What is the maximum file size ever used by a Nintendo DS game (as of May 2008)?

- 256 mbits 
- 512 mbits 
- 1024 mbits 
- 2048 mbits

Which of the following names does not refer to an existing Nintendo DS flash cart?

- MK-R6 Gold 
- iTouchDS 
- Acekard+ 
- TopToy DS 
- None of the above

Which video game system has the all-time highest system sales?

- Nintendo DS
- Xbox 360
- GameBoy (Original)
- PlayStation 2


----------



## jgu1994 (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations everyone! 22/25 was my score. I missed the voip and the doom question.


----------



## Defiance (May 29, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## BlueStar (May 29, 2008)

Awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love you GBATemp


----------



## HaloBenish (May 29, 2008)

I got the gameboy play it loud one wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn wiki lied to me!


----------



## santorix10 (May 29, 2008)

EH!? Nintendo 64 was definitely NOT codenamed Dolphin. That's the Gamecube. The N64 was the Nintendo Ultra 64.


----------



## Holaitsme (May 29, 2008)

no!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my last chance to get a flashcart other than datel games n music ruinded


----------



## Prophet (May 29, 2008)

Got them all right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grats to the winners.


----------



## noONE (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners! :3
too bad i didnt win in the random selection tho, as i had answered corectly at all the questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also, tough luck ashly138 xD


----------



## Chotaz (May 29, 2008)

congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2008)

I didn't win, but I had all questions right ^^


----------



## Suranwrap (May 29, 2008)

20/25, i lose at the internet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it possible to see how many people entered?
Edit: Never mind, I am dumb and cant read.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

gbpic said:
			
		

> EH!? Nintendo 64 was definitely NOT codenamed Dolphin. That's the Gamecube. The N64 was the Nintendo Ultra 64.


Please read the question carefully


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2008)

gbpic said:
			
		

> EH!? Nintendo 64 was definitely NOT codenamed Dolphin. That's the Gamecube. The N64 was the Nintendo Ultra 64.
> QUOTEWhich was *never* a code name for the Nintendo 64?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 29, 2008)

w00t! I got 25/25!!

But unfortunately, I didn't win...


----------



## science (May 29, 2008)

I officially hate Metroid Prime now... But thanks for the opportunity and great contest!


----------



## Acoustic (May 29, 2008)

24/25, was careless on one question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to all the winners, however!


----------



## raulpica (May 29, 2008)

I too got all the answers right... Nevermind, I'll wait for the next GBAtemp contest


----------



## Pikachu025 (May 29, 2008)

Oh well, congrats to all the winners!

I picked Gameboy Color for #3 by the way, as I was expecting a trick question here. Nintendo DS was just so damn obvious, and if you remember, the Japanese release of Pokémon Crystal on the GBC allowed trading and battling using mobile phones all over Japan. Whatever, I won in the last quiz, so I guess it's only fair.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 29, 2008)

Aww...I lost...I got 22/25 including the Man Hunt question which isn't bad..congrats to the winners.


----------



## [M]artin (May 29, 2008)

I... won?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2008)

Big BRAVO to the winners, I'm glad I entered the competition, I've learned some of the stuff I didn't know, and remembered some of I forgot..

Congratulations to all winners, enjoy your new carts!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 29, 2008)

I lost :-(


----------



## lukereeve (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations all. I was fortunate enough that I could've been one of the winners however no hard feelings. I hope some people get some good use out of those carts.


----------



## raulpica (May 29, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Oh well, congrats to all the winners!
> 
> I picked Gameboy Color for #3 by the way, as I was expecting a trick question here. Nintendo DS was just so damn obvious, and if you remember, the Japanese release of Pokémon Crystal on the GBC allowed trading and battling using mobile phones all over Japan. Whatever, I won in the last quiz, so I guess it's only fair.


Yeah, I thought the same thing... But then after re-reading the question I realized it was talking about Wi-Fi... Crystal worked thru mobile phones, and that would mean GSM/CDMA/whateveritwas and not Wi-Fi


----------



## Houou (May 29, 2008)

Got them all right (includinig the Manhunt question), didn't win... but it's only a 50/357 chance (about 14%) which is a much higher chance than I expected lol

good job GBATemp for being one of the few popular internet communities that supports their userbase with such dedication. 

By the way, to the person/persons responsible for editing Wiki articles to rig the competition... that's pretty low.


----------



## King Zargo (May 29, 2008)

At least i got all 25 questions right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulation's to all of the winners.


----------



## garet12 (May 29, 2008)

oh man i really sucked in this quiz just 21/25 but ok next time i'll do better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and congratulations to the winners


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 29, 2008)

25/25... didn't win anything. Oh well, I already have a (outdated) flashcard, so I'll make do.


I feel bad for those people for whom this was the only way to get a flashcard, since I was one of them until one year ago.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 29, 2008)

I WON!!! I WON!!! I WON!!!!

THANKS SO MUCH GBATEMP STAFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyusuke (May 29, 2008)

I originally thought the controversy question was Manhunt but the discussion on the question led me to say Bully, otherwise I had the rest correct, shame I wasn't one of the 50, but large congratulations to the winning 50 participants.


----------



## Salamantis (May 29, 2008)

LOL got 24/25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALMOST!


----------



## pelago (May 29, 2008)

Aww I got just one wrong, the max size of DS game. Which one is 2048Mbit?


----------



## ZzzZilla (May 29, 2008)

Tarnations!
Foiled once again!
I'll get you next time, GBATempMan!!


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (May 29, 2008)

Congrats to all winners. I wanted to win too.


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2008)

Just wondering, what happens if some of the winners don't contact you?


----------



## Kestol (May 29, 2008)

Well.. I didnt get all right either.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nvm^^

Grats to all winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cough* If u dont want the price *Cough* I'll be glad to take the burden from you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naaah^^

Grats everyone


----------



## Akiranon (May 29, 2008)

Heheh, got all the questions right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Stanny (May 29, 2008)

22 of 25 - not so bad : )


----------



## xalphax (May 29, 2008)

19/25

better luck next time!

(at least i wasnt cheating ;-P)


----------



## kokiri_link (May 29, 2008)

Project dolphin was the codename for the gamecube....not the n64 :/  Oh well, i got a fair few wrong. 

Source: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/08/23/ni...n_renamed_cube/


----------



## Anakir (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Thanks for hosting a great event GBATemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh, and commiserations to ashly138 who managed to get the LOWEST score - 4/25. You win... Nothing but shame.


Lmao


----------



## PikaPika (May 29, 2008)

YEEEEEESSSS! Awesomest thing EVAR to see when you get home and realize you left one of your MicroSDs at school.


----------



## Anakir (May 29, 2008)

Kyusuke said:
			
		

> I originally thought the controversy question was Manhunt but the discussion on the question led me to say Bully, otherwise I had the rest correct, shame I wasn't one of the 50, but large congratulations to the winning 50 participants.



I believe that question has been omitted due to confusion. So, if you only had that wrong, technically, it's perfect. I think.


----------



## ShadowXP (May 29, 2008)

Got 1 wrong, gutted... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats to everyone though!


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 29, 2008)

Heh... I got 21/25.

Got confused with the existing DS Flashcart one. I thought it meant which one doesnt have a name similar to a existing Flashcart.

Oh well : P


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Just wondering, what happens if some of the winners don't contact you?


We chuck the Acekard in the GBAtemp furnace. It's a bit chilly in here tonight!!


----------



## Fakie! (May 29, 2008)

First the DSTT competition and now this!
I think I love GBAtemp more than ever. Thank you so much


----------



## Costello (May 29, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> Project dolphin was the codename for the gamecube....not the n64 :/  Oh well, i got a fair few wrong.
> 
> Source: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/08/23/ni...n_renamed_cube/



Read the question... again...


----------



## DjoeN (May 29, 2008)

Oh Damned i only missed 1 answer, all the rest was correct (even question 11 was correct)
Damned you nintendogs, i never liked you, i never will!


----------



## jpxdude (May 29, 2008)

I managed to get 22/25, it was a great compo, well put together!!

Well done to all the winners!!


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOES! *looks up JPH's homeaddress to save eventuakl Ak2s, but fails*


----------



## Lady Mazy (May 29, 2008)

Oh, cool.  I got them all right.  xD  Didn't win, but it's nice to know I accomplished at least that.  Grats to all the winners. =D


----------



## kokiri_link (May 29, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> kokiri_link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




God dammmit >_< haha oh well


----------



## Akoji (May 29, 2008)

Damn, 23/24... I needed that card, my G6-Lite is outdated and doesn't save anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well congrats to people who won.

Yeah got confused with the Dolphin one, I had a magazine here who said that it was Ultra 64.


----------



## Jax (May 29, 2008)

Oh darn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I even got them all right!

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## MaHe (May 29, 2008)

Argh, I was careless on that Doom question (forgot about the red key), so it's 24/25 for me. Even so, there was only a one out of seven possibility of winning. Glad I ordered a DSTT after my old flashcard broke down.


----------



## Dingler (May 29, 2008)

Let's do this again some time.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 29, 2008)

I missed the Nintendo 64 question.. and I knew it.. understood the question wrong. Damn lack of attention >_>


----------



## Houou (May 29, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Argh, I was careless on that Doom question (forgot about the red key), so it's 24/25 for me. Even so, there was only a one out of seven possibility of winning. Glad I ordered a DSTT after my old flashcard broke down.



I actually replayed Doom so I could answer it, it was awesome


----------



## Issac (May 29, 2008)

awww chucks.. i saw an error i did now.
too bad I trusted the vandalisted wikipedia on the play it loud! colors :/ oh well... Lesson learned... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



congratulations to all of you!


----------



## moose3 (May 29, 2008)

So out of curiosity, how many had all 25 right?

I'll also go ahead and reply to the answer now: "Son of a #$%^&"


----------



## Latus (May 29, 2008)

what DS game was 2048mb?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 29, 2008)

Random Statistic:
9 out of the 50 winners aren't newcomers.



Spoiler



Talaria
Wabo
pikadude1006
BlueStar
deathfisaro
Destructobot
[ M ]artin
coolbho3000
solarsaturn9


----------



## Kyusuke (May 29, 2008)

pelago said:
			
		

> Aww I got just one wrong, the max size of DS game. Which one is 2048Mbit?



First ROM to be 2048Mbit is Rom No 1458 - Ash - Archaic Sealed Heat
The other 3 roms are Rom No 1934 - Sunrise Anime Duke - Sunrise no Joushiki - Minna no Hijoushiki - Vol.1, 2032 - Tokimeki Memorial Girl's Side 2nd Season and 2205 - Vitamin X Evolution


----------



## Akoji (May 29, 2008)

Yeah just re-read it and fuck, I misunderstood the question too


----------



## Swip (May 29, 2008)

I got 1 wrong. Well congrats to the people who won.


----------



## kokiri_link (May 29, 2008)

That N64 was a bit of a mofo, you cheeky mods you


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2008)

Suhweet!
Congratz guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18/25 is my score!


----------



## PikaPika (May 29, 2008)

I was so close to answering wrong on a few, like the highest seller one (#25 I think). I was hovering over Gameboy when I got the instinct to choose PS2. Good thing I did! The Doom one was easy though, I took the quiz right after playing Doom on my PSP. And why was #11 not counted in the results?


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 29, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> That N64 was a bit of a mofo, you cheeky mods you



Stop complaining >__>


----------



## CockroachMan (May 29, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Random Statistic:
> 9 out of the 50 winners aren't newcomers.
> 
> 
> ...



I find that kind of unfair.. there should be a post limit to those things.. anyway.. Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Wabsta (May 29, 2008)

Got the question about the first GBA release wrong =/
And 11, but that one doesn't count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, 23/25, still nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grats to the winners!


----------



## sfunk (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners.

It says I got 24/25 but it's also telling me that I got all of the questions correct (even the Manhunt 2 one). Strangeness. I'm guessing the people saying they got 25 are mistaken or Costello and Shaun can't count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Doesn't really matter though, I ordered an Acekard 2 last week anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kokiri_link (May 29, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> kokiri_link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasnt complaining, fair do's, i read the question wrong.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 29, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's a little unfair, maybe if 25 were for newcomers and 25 were for 250 posters or above.


----------



## theman69 (May 29, 2008)

9/25 right w/e i just wanted to see how much i knew without any outside help... that isn't much LOL


----------



## xalphax (May 29, 2008)

and now we have ~1000 members who wont be active any longer because they just entered for the giveaway.


----------



## SorKen (May 29, 2008)

Yaay, I won! Thank you so much gbatemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now I can finally replace my old G6 Lite


----------



## Heatguyred (May 29, 2008)

Got all right, but oh well.
Congrats to the winners.
There is a saying in spanish that sais:
"El que por necesidad juega, por obligacion pierde"


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> and now we have ~1000 members who wont be active any longer because they just entered for the giveaway.



That's not entirely true.
Some people just come to GBAtemp for the contests, yes. But once they get here, they like it here and decide to stay.


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

Congrats!! People who lost - don't be sore losers, it's nothing you can do apart from congrating the winners, just let it go and kiss the winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats again!!

The rules did say: Staff decision is final.


----------



## funem (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners. Was a good competition, thank you for holding it and thanks to Acekard for the prizes . I didnt win but I to got all the questions right so its nice to know the onld brain still works.....


----------



## Jei (May 29, 2008)

Oh sh- I got all the questions but didn't got selected for the prizes T_T~

Well, cheers for all the lucky winners anyway ^^


----------



## sfunk (May 29, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> and now we have ~1000 members who wont be active any longer because they just entered for the giveaway.



If they were only leeches, here for free stuff, do you really miss them?


----------



## Costello (May 29, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Random Statistic:
> 9 out of the 50 winners aren't newcomers.
> 
> 
> ...



That is *not true*. You're just jealous you didn't win...

Here are some FACTS:
- the only winners that registered after the contest started are: Babakk, jamesquity, loginusername, nodmar, seren, sushispoon, twinkleface (that's only 7 out of 50)
- the other winners that registered recently (before the contest was announced): chickendung and skylark

so that's only 9 newcomers out of 50.
All the others are long-time members, even if some of them don't post much.


----------



## Nalin (May 29, 2008)

There were a couple tricky questions in there, but I was surprised to see them pull #11.  I could see the confusion regarding Bully, but the Wii version was released practically two years after the PS2 version -- the version that caused the initial controversy.  Oh well.  I thought it was a fun question.

Question 3 almost got me.  Then I noticed that the key word was "online Wi-Fi."  The other consoles had wireless options, but they weren't wi-fi.



			
				Houou said:
			
		

> I actually replayed Doom so I could answer it, it was awesome


Same here!  I loaded the shareware version of Doom and played it on my DS.  XD


----------



## pilotwangs (May 29, 2008)

20/25,i thought i would do a bit better than that!


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 29, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! I got two answers wrong XD I still got the Manhunt 2 question right though. If it wasn't taken into consideration, then why is the final score still out of 25? Example: My final score says 22/25.

Also, I wish that people would stop complaining on how they were depending on this contest to get a new flashcart. *Get a fucking job, or save up your allowance or even skip lunch and save up lunch money if you need it so badly.* Carts are usually around $30~ You pretty much wasted two weeks for nothing.


----------



## jooozek (May 29, 2008)

25 / 25 \o/


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2008)

Nicely done all you winners!


----------



## mthrnite (May 29, 2008)

Congrats to the winners, and..

WELCOME NEWCOMERS!!!


----------



## DeMoN (May 29, 2008)

I clicked on a few random winners and all of them had 0~5 posts.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grats all.

Edit: 25/25 is impossible.


----------



## funem (May 29, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a bit like saying you shouldnt let a person win the lottery because its the first time they bought a ticket and it unfair as I have been buying them for years....

Personally I dont care if they registered and stay or registered and dont come back. I like it here and thats all that counts in my book.

Thanks again for the competition

Out of interest who was the first person to give all the correct answers and how long after the comp went up was it ?

Just wondering.....


----------



## NickDev (May 29, 2008)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## dividend (May 29, 2008)

congrats winners, and thanks gbatemp and team acekard for this contest..

The 3 questions I missed were very easy, but I guess someone edited the Wikipedia pages so people would get some questions wrong.

I missed these:
17. What are the basic colors of the Play it Loud Game Boy?
20. What is the resolution of a GameBoy Color screen (in pixels)?
23. What is the maximum file size ever used by a Nintendo DS game (as of May 2008)?


----------



## LagunaCid (May 29, 2008)

21/25, bleh. My own fault, though


----------



## santorix10 (May 29, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> gbpic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, I'm a diehard idiot until the end.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (May 29, 2008)

23/25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congrats to winners tho. (It was the trick question 'bout the N64 that got me)


----------



## funem (May 29, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> 23/25
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How was it a trick question ???????


----------



## Ferrariman (May 29, 2008)

I got 20 on 25. YAY


----------



## Bitbyte (May 29, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also answered all the questions correctly, so I'm happy


----------



## shootme (May 29, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Random Statistic:
> 9 out of the 50 winners aren't newcomers.
> 
> 
> ...



Although i don't post much I regulary check the site and forums a couple times a week.

Also, YEY I WON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First time ever winning an online competition.


----------



## xilo (May 29, 2008)

Got all right  but didn't win.  Sigh, I have horrible luck.


----------



## Agjsdfd (May 29, 2008)

Congrats everyone!

I got 8 out of 24. ROFLMAO

Better than last time(I didnt even participated) LOL.


----------



## Hadrian (May 29, 2008)

Well I guess all my luck has gone to my daughter.  I don't really need another flashcart though so no biggy.

Its nice to know that I got all the questions right, though its making think if I could've spent life doing something more useful than getting to know all that stuff.

Congrats to you all.


----------



## Kyusuke (May 29, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> Masta_mind257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They rushed through the quiz and misread the question, I dunno what they read it as but it caught a lot of people out. The last quiz when it asked about what the Wii was called at E6 2006, I rushed it and thought it was the Revolution.


----------



## Andri (May 29, 2008)

22/25 Failed the Megabytes question and Turok.

Congratulations everyone on your prize!


----------



## bobrules (May 29, 2008)

can we see a list of all the people who got 24/25


----------



## NeSchn (May 29, 2008)

Goddamnit, I didn't there was such as an AceKard+ I only thought there was Acekard, Acekard 2, and Acekard RPG.

Oh well, that was the only one I got wrong.

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Jdbye (May 29, 2008)

Hmm... I got the two last questions wrong. The last one was a bit unfair IMO, because they were really close, but I couldn't find any info that actually said PS2 had went past gameboy.
I made the same mistake you did NeSchn. I was so sure on that question, I didn't even double check, like I did with the others.


----------



## wiki (May 29, 2008)

Well done to all the winners! Thank you gbatemp staff for running a fun event. stuff like this keeps this place exciting.


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (May 29, 2008)

Sadly, I didn't win. I almost did though. 
I hope I win next time!


----------



## Tanas (May 29, 2008)

If question 11 would have been left in like it should have been, instead of 357 correct entries how many should  there have been?


----------



## Costello (May 29, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> If question 11 would have been left in like it should have been, instead of 357 correct entries how many should  there have been?


The answer to that question is 275.


----------



## funem (May 29, 2008)

Any way of telling who put the first sets of correct entries in and how quick it was ? I am curious about such things


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 29, 2008)

lolz, 9/25

i suspect cheaters though. cheating is very possible in this


----------



## Linkiboy (May 29, 2008)

Well I seem to be continuing my unlucky not getting selected streak in quizzes ):

Why was question 11 thrown out?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't enter though coz I don't know a lot about the gaming industry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your Acekard 2, winners!


----------



## Tanas (May 29, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many of the 82 won?


----------



## Redsquirrel (May 29, 2008)

wow, well i didnt win but was surprised i got all them right. oh well!


----------



## RupeeClock (May 29, 2008)

Huh, I got the question wrong by getting it right.
Because it was the Gamecube that was the dolphin.

Bloody trick questions, I read these things carefully too.

Seems like a really unfair question because YOU KNOW THE BLOODY ANSWER.


----------



## funem (May 29, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Huh, I got the question wrong by getting it right.
> Because it was the Gamecube that was the dolphin.
> 
> Bloody trick questions, I read these things carefully too.
> ...



Eh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Azn_Tomato (May 29, 2008)

Damn, i got all of them right including 11, but i didn't win T_T. Why was 11 taken out?
DIS B RIGGD.


----------



## Tanas (May 29, 2008)

How did anyone get any of the questions wrong? hadn't you ever heard of Google?.


----------



## wabo (May 29, 2008)

Wow, i won something in a online competition, Niiiice.

I'm pretty happy about that. I almost won too in the last competition, if i remember well, there was less than 20 people who got the 25 questions right but there was only 2 prizes. Now, justice has been served 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to GBAtemp, couldn't live without you


----------



## scootmcfly (May 29, 2008)

First of all, thanks gbatemp.net for a great quiz and Acekard for their generosity. Also, congrats to all the winners. It's always fun winning something. 
The only one I missed (other than Manhunt) was in reference to Acekard+. I thought that was a trick question. Is there such a card as Acekard+? Is that the same as Acekard 2? If so, that question was a bit misleading. Oh well, just curious.


----------



## raulpica (May 29, 2008)

scootmcfly said:
			
		

> First of all, thanks gbatemp.net for a great quiz and Acekard for their generosity. Also, congrats to all the winners. It's always fun winning something.
> The only one I missed (other than Manhunt) was in reference to Acekard+. I thought that was a trick question. Is there such a card as Acekard+? Is that the same as Acekard 2? If so, that question was a bit misleading. Oh well, just curious.


AceKard+ was a revision of the original AceKard.

The original AceKard used a proprietary filesystem (AKFS) which needed you to use a software manager to access contents on the AceKard. The AceKard+ addressed this by using the standard FAT filesystem, thus enabling you to drag'n'drop files normally.


----------



## jincongz (May 29, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I want to know too!


----------



## Psyfira (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got 8. 8!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should I be proud of knowing 8 answers or horribly shocked at such an appaulling score? (didn't use google, I wasn't trying to win so it's more fun that way).

And there's nothing wrong with Q11. It's not a trick question at all, you didn't read it properly, get over it.


----------



## Destructobot (May 29, 2008)

A winner is me!

I think this is the first time in my life that I've won a real prize in a contest.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 29, 2008)

Indeed. No More Heroes and RE4 both created zero controversy so "all of the above" can be thrown out. Bully created a _tiny _bit of controversy but nothing compared to that of Manhunt 2.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks a bunch GBAtemp! I really enjoyed the quiz! I absolutely love random facts and such! 

Thanks a bunch to Acekard as well!!

I can't wait to get it and try it out!

And congrats to the other winners as well!


----------



## lookout (May 29, 2008)

*Congratulations to the 49 winners* and one lucky person! 

I score: 23 / 25 *without cheating!! *(google or wiki) 
After my quiz test i did some re-search and I notice 'someone here' try to answer all the quiz and re-posted in 'Yahoo answer'... What a Loser!


18. Which of these cultural icons DO NOT have a videogame on a Nintendo console?
Your answer:  Shaquille O'Neal
The correct answer was: Kool Aid Man 

11. Which Wii title stirred up a large amount of international controversy?
Your answer: Resident Evil 4
The answer we were expecting was: Manhunt 2. This question not been taken into consideration in the final results.
 ? who made this question? lol...






forgot to thank to the GBATEMP Staff and Acekard for the competition and give-away! I can't wait for next competition!


----------



## nando (May 29, 2008)

there is something wrong with the list of winners... i don't seem to be in there!


----------



## hankchill (May 29, 2008)

nando said:
			
		

> there is something wrong with the list of winners... i don't seem to be in there!



You're a winner in our hearts.


----------



## scootmcfly (May 30, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> scootmcfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up for me. I thought for sure it was a trick question.


----------



## amptor (May 30, 2008)

damn I knew I lost ever since I said the first key in doom was blue


----------



## Joe88 (May 30, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> Project dolphin was the codename for the gamecube....not the n64 :/  Oh well, i got a fair few wrong.
> 
> Source: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/08/23/ni...n_renamed_cube/


yea lol

didnt matter still got others wrong
omitting that one, I got 21 right

the controversial one was easy, didnt see why people had a problem with it if you keep up with gaming news

congrats to winners


----------



## Psyfira (May 30, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Bully created a _tiny _bit of controversy but nothing compared to that of Manhunt 2.


I think it depends which country you're in, I know Manhunt 2 actually got banned for a while but parents kicked up quite a bit of fuss over Bully in the UK. I think discounting the question was fair.

Heh, controversy over a controversial question, oh the irony


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the quiz!
it was really tricky, but i got most of it right (22/25)
oh well, next time i'll be better : D


----------



## Gamer (May 30, 2008)

damn, got all right, even the Q11, but i guess i was bad luck with the random choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(

Well, will be next year!


----------



## golden (May 30, 2008)

I only got 1 wrong. Not counting the thrown out question. 23/24

What was the first European GBA game released? Was it really castlevania? That didn't seem so familiar to me...well, guess my memory isn't good.


----------



## Cai (May 30, 2008)

Was it possible to get 25/25? I'm asking that because I answered all of the questions correctly, yet my score reads 24/25. 

I've read in this thread that some people also correctly answered all 25 questions on the quiz as well. I'm guessing 24/25 was the highest score one could receive?


----------



## golden (May 30, 2008)

Cai said:
			
		

> Was it possible to get 25/25? I'm asking that because I answered all of the questions correctly, yet my score reads 24/25. What's up with that?


They didn't count the controversial question about controversial games. Lol. Isn't that weird? The controversial question was about controversy itself.


----------



## Ahmedz (May 30, 2008)

lol i only got 2 wrong answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well maybe next time


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 30, 2008)

I got a perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats winners!


----------



## golden (May 30, 2008)

My bad, dudes.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2008)

golden... read the question again!

9. What was the first European GBA *scene release* ?


----------



## DeMoN (May 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Hey, so I checked GFAQs right now about the question I got wrong and it even says so that Circle of Moon wasn't the first Euro game released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It asked for the first ROM, not game.  
http://gbatemp.net/newgon/?dat=gba


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 30, 2008)

Bah, i had like 14 right sigh.


----------



## lookout (May 30, 2008)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> 25/25... didn't win anything. Oh well, I already have a (outdated) flashcard, so I'll make do.
> 
> 
> I feel bad for those people for whom this was the only way to get a flashcard, since I was one of them until one year ago.



*

357 correct entries - 50 Acekard = 307 /=  00.153.5% of luck * mean petty good! you could win in next Quiz...


----------



## Destructobot (May 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Hey, so I checked GFAQs right now about the question I got wrong and it even says so that Circle of Moon wasn't the first Euro game released.


The question was "What was the first European GBA *scene* release", i.e. the first EU rom that was dumped. It was not asking about which game was released in the European market first.


----------



## golden (May 30, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad guys...


----------



## asudesigner (May 30, 2008)

I got them all right!!!  But No Acekard for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good thing I bought one last week!!!


----------



## masvill20 (May 30, 2008)

Got all right, but didn't win...Oh well, it's still a fun test! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats to the winners!


----------



## BlueStar (May 30, 2008)

jincongz said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me, for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the plus side I'm one of the few people who won who's got a decent post count and has been registered for a long time if that helps redeem me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much respect to the GBATemp gang for organising the quiz, thanks


----------



## golden (May 30, 2008)

asudesigner said:
			
		

> I got them all right!!!  But No Acekard for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you got them all right, considering there was 356 other people that got them all right also, your probability of getting picked to win is exactly:

14.00560224%

Seems pretty low unfortunately for such a gamer full of knowledge. Sorry to here that.


----------



## lookout (May 30, 2008)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> I got a perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give Yourself a Pat on the Back. since your a winner you may access  to Costello and shaunj66 home-studio or visit our favorite GBAtemp idol: mthrnite!  woohoo!


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 30, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to the staff for putting together a fun ass quiz. Myself? I got 1 wrong which is my own foolishness. #19 asked what returning "classic series"

I thought to myself "Hmmm wow..what do you define a classic?
Then I said well wait, technically nights wouldn't be a returning series.
Then chose the only classic I deemed a classic...Bionic Commando 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing my TTDS I won in the last competition is still kicking ass.

Regardless pretty stoked to get 24/25 right. 
Just curious but is there more than two Nights games?


----------



## bobrules (May 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> asudesigner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




odds of winning a lottery is equal or less than 1/13,983,816


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Just curious but is there more than two Nights games?



Well, there's Night into Dreams, and Christmas Nights, on the Dreamcast ... and the new Wii version of Nights ... there's also a Japanese only port of Nights into Dreams for the PS2 ...

Christmas Nights was on a magazine coverdisc, IIRC ...


----------



## dilav (May 30, 2008)

I didnt win, i missed the one that i was expecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18. Which of these cultural icons DO NOT have a videogame on a Nintendo console?
I guessed and choose Shaq.

Congrats to everyone who won. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didnt read any of the other post here in this thread...too much to read.


----------



## 999roy999 (May 30, 2008)

daaaannnggg
i got all them right including 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh well congrats to all the winners!
and if anybody doesnt want theres...well im standing with open arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyways thanks gbatemp for having this quiz...it was actually quite entertaining


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (May 30, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Oh, and commiserations to *ashly138* who managed to get the LOWEST score - 4/25. You win... Nothing but shame.


Oh well, at least we know someone didn't cheat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job winning guys!


----------



## 754boy (May 30, 2008)

Well at least I got a perfect score this time, including the Manhunt 2 question


----------



## MC DUI (May 30, 2008)

23/24 Ah crapola! Damn Metriod Prime Hunters, I never played the game online so I didn't know it had online voice chat!!!

Oh well close but no cigar, I didn't care about winning but I cared about getting them all right!

Congrats to all the winners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thanks to GBAtemp for hosting the competition!


----------



## bobinou (May 30, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I find that kind of unfair.. there should be a post limit to those things.. anyway.. Congratulations to all the winners!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah you should have played that great Shaq'fu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





24/25+Q11 =25/25  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx for this game even if I wasn't picked ( bah my cycloDs is still fine anyway )

congrats to winners


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

bobinou said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe someone who probably only joined, rather than remain a lurker, so they could enter the competition, shouldn't be making comments to the regulars about their posting habits ...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 30, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## 999roy999 (May 30, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> bobinou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhh just saying I don't think he meant to offend anyone, so don't sound so angry.
isn't it *better* that he isn't a lurker anymore...half the purpose of the competition is to bring in new members.


----------



## Tanas (May 30, 2008)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> 24/25 is perfect right?



In this quiz it is


----------



## abaddon41_80 (May 30, 2008)

The only one I missed the first European GBA scene release one.  All those games came out within like 2-3 days of each other.


----------



## Zaiga (May 30, 2008)

Dang, I got 20/25. D= Oh well, congrats to the winners!


----------



## TehOne (May 30, 2008)

Noooo I got a lousy 22/24... A 91% as usual like my tests -.-


----------



## Linkiboy (May 30, 2008)

Why are we trying to get new members to join, anyway? The site is glitchy as is...


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Why are we trying to get new members to join, anyway? The site is glitchy as is...



Glitchy?...how so?


----------



## Ferrariman (May 30, 2008)

No glitches over here.


----------



## blahman (May 30, 2008)

I DEMAND A REDRAW ON THE BASIS OF A FLAW PSEUDO RANDOM SCRIPT AND THUIS NOT TRUE RANDOM DRAW! THIS IS MADNESS!

jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





congrats to those who won


----------



## Awdofgum (May 30, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I see it both ways, 9 non-newcomers(by member title) and 9 newcomers(actual newcomers).


----------



## blahman (May 30, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man you wouldn't believe how fast some newcomers spam themself out of the newcomers titles like rack up 100+ post in a metter of couple of days


----------



## Mewgia (May 30, 2008)

Dammit ): I got #2 wrong. Silly me not looking that one up...gah.


Oh well.


----------



## Madridi (May 30, 2008)

Congrats to all winners!!
And thanks GBAtemp, you made me fall in love with this site.. very creative

Got 23/25 .. I have an offline list which told me that Super Mario Advance was the first Scene release.. and somehow got #3 wrong.. oh well I still enjoyed it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again GBAtemp staff!!


----------



## Harsky (May 30, 2008)

Damn. I must've failed at the "draw the names out of the hat" stage. 

Got 24/25 (but question 11 gave a lot of problem anyways)

Better luck next year I suppose.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 30, 2008)

23/25


----------



## TheStump (May 30, 2008)

w00t got 25/25.

Its a shame though that someone was typing the exact answers into yahoo questions.
When i was researching some q's pretty much every question was asked in yahoo answers. Though i think people caught on and some comments were like "good luck on the GBAtemp quiz".
Its a shame some people ruin it for others.
That being said though, most of the answers were wrong, so i guess who ever used this as a guide got what they deserved.

Thanks for the comp.  We need another Tourney soon!


----------



## AHJEUR (May 30, 2008)

Congrats to the winners ! and thanks to GBATEMP for this contest. That was fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Got 23/25 , #3 Fuc..g  Game Boy Advance wireless adapter !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When you say play online it means play with other people thru the internet i see now


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

24\25 this is the only question I got wrong.

What is the maximum file size ever used by a Nintendo DS game (as of May 2008)?

- 256 mbits
- 512 mbits
- 1024 mbits
- 2048 mbits

Silly me I picked "256mbits"


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

.......WTF I posted once,and it double posted by itself?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 30, 2008)

2048mbits=256MB

That almost got me.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> 2048mbits=256MB
> 
> That almost got me.


Oh so thats how it works.


----------



## flanker22 (May 30, 2008)

i got all the questions right including #11. still didnt win oh well. 50/357= 14% chance of winning, guess it just wasnt my lucky day.


----------



## Foie (May 30, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand why the controversy question was omitted though.  All of those games were controversial to some extent (well, I didn't research Resident Evil).  So the question was really subject to what a "large amount" really meant.  No More Heroes had the gore stripped from the PAL version of it, so that's a pretty large controversy right there if you ask me.  

Anyway, that's enough pointless rambling.  Maybe I'll get lucky next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did get a perfect score though.

Thanks for putting on this competition GBAtemp staff!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 30, 2008)

Are you serious?  Controversy question was easy!


How many people got all 25 right, including controversy question?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2008)

says in the first post..357


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

well now that i lost i can go back to eating ...................BACON


----------



## DeMoN (May 30, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Are you serious?  Controversy question was easy!
> 
> 
> How many people got all 25 right, including controversy question?



Costello said 275 got all 25 right (including the controversy question).


----------



## Kellicros (May 30, 2008)

I got 25/25 as well but won nothing, thanks for the opportunity though, and congrats to the winners.


----------



## Talaria (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Shaun and GBAtemp and congrats to all the other winners and contestants.


----------



## ridgecity (May 30, 2008)

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!! freekkin Solid Snake!!! you made me lose!!


----------



## outuvitt (May 30, 2008)

thanks gbatemp!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  long-time lurker over here, but still love gbatemp to this day, esp after winning! congrats to everyone, this was a tough, well-thought out quiz. the voip one and the manhunt2 questions were tough imo. good luck to everyone on the next one.


----------



## phoood (May 30, 2008)

manhunt 2 damit

and lucky you tal >_>


----------



## B-Blue (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Tristan (May 30, 2008)

contest was fun...
I got 25/25 [in other word 24/24 based on getting manhunt 2 right but it being taken out]

Some good old rom/game info.. never realized those eyes in the name.. sort of cool to learn that.


----------



## Westside (May 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh, and commiserations to ashly138 who managed to get the LOWEST score - 4/25. You win... Nothing but shame.


...That's pretty rude...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as rude




as that.


----------



## notnarb (May 30, 2008)

I kant help but think that some winners were klone akounts


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> I kant help but think that some winners were klone akounts


I can't help but think that some winners were clone accounts.
Fixed it.

Also I agree,but who cares


----------



## jamesquity (May 30, 2008)

wow, i won. Cant believe that, i entered and won this quiz and never entered the other quiz and christmas ttds. Thanks GBAtemp and team acekard. I feel sorry for all the otehr ppl who didnt won.

As with clone accounts, i never made another one, but i though gbatemp checks IP address? Or is it impossible 2 check and be accurate? I guess ppl could change ip though.


----------



## Mars (May 30, 2008)

Heh, scored just a 19/25. Anyway, congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## golden (May 30, 2008)

If the same # of people who took this test Paypal GBATemp/Shaunj66 $1 then we can raise enough money for another GBATemp quiz with over 100 flash cart prizes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smashingblue (May 30, 2008)

Got 24/25 right, missed the "controversial" question, but was still eligible to win.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> If the same # of people who took this test Paypal GBATemp/Shaunj66 $1 then we can raise enough money for another GBATemp quiz with over 100 flash cart prizes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no
~It's back~


----------



## Loginer (May 30, 2008)

YAAAAAAY! I never thought I would win! :3


----------



## Ruri (May 30, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Are you serious?  Controversy question was easy!
> 
> 
> How many people got all 25 right, including controversy question?


It had no correct answer, so it certainly wasn't 'easy'.  Out of curiousity, which answer are you claiming was the 'easy' correct one?  It certainly wasn't Manhunt, which I assume is your unlucky guess:

Bully was extremely controversial in Britain, actually, to the point where it got the attention of the government and spawned multiple protest marches:  Here.

Likewise it was controversal in Canada:  here.

It was banned in Brazil.

And it was controversal in the US and elsewhere for homosexual content:  Here.

Looking at all that, you can't really tell me you don't think this is a large amount of international controversy.

Those were all over the news.  That is a 'large amount' of controversy by any standard.  If you answered Manhunt, you definitely got the question wrong, and five seconds of googling would have revealed your error.  Obviously, Manhunt was also controversal, but not particularly more than Bully (which had a much longer-lasting controversy over its multiple releases, devoted to many seperate aspects of the game.)  Neither one can reasonably be called a correct answer.

Of course, No More Heroes and Resident Evil 4 were much less controversial than those two, so 'all of the above' was also not right (although I would argue it was the closest, since those two at least had _some_ limited controversies.)

But really, the question had no correct answer.  I knew something was wrong with the question as soon as I looked at it, since it gave a list of two of the most controversal games in recent memory, and two that weren't really that controversal overall.


----------



## nephdj (May 30, 2008)

got 2 wrong


----------



## jamesquity (May 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> If the same # of people who took this test Paypal GBATemp/Shaunj66 $1 then we can raise enough money for another GBATemp quiz with over 100 flash cart prizes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i doubt alot of people woul;d do that, plus some people here dont have a paypal account/credit card. But thats a interesting idea.
> 
> QUOTE(Loginer @ May 29 2008, 10:51 PM) YAAAAAAY! I never thought I would win! :3



congratz


----------



## SkH (May 30, 2008)

Noo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got all answers right!!


----------



## bibiboss (May 30, 2008)

hey guy, for the latest question (#25): Which video game system has the all-time highest system sales?

it's not the game boy ? According to this site yes...

http://vgchartz.com/worldcons.php?date=39142&sort=1


----------



## Loginer (May 30, 2008)

bibiboss said:
			
		

> hey guy, for the latest question (#25): Which video game system has the all-time highest system sales?
> 
> it's not the game boy ? According to this site yes...
> 
> http://vgchartz.com/worldcons.php?date=39142&sort=1


That is from last year. The PS2 is the leader now.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

bibiboss said:
			
		

> hey guy, for the latest question (#25): Which video game system has the all-time highest system sales?
> 
> it's not the game boy ? According to this site yes...
> 
> http://vgchartz.com/worldcons.php?date=39142&sort=1


Phale,incorrect,no.


----------



## supermecleboss (May 30, 2008)

I answered gameboy too for the 25# question :/


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 30, 2008)

6/25 FTL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

oh well....

People are saying what score they got, how do you find out?

I bet mine was high i just didn't get picked...


----------



## jamesquity (May 30, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> oh well....
> 
> People are saying what score they got, how do you find out?
> 
> I bet mine was high i just didn't get picked...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&module=quizz


----------



## Colin (May 30, 2008)

You know, I actually almost forgot to enter this and only did so a day before the deadline...

...and now I can give my R4 to my mom and replace it with a new Acekard 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations to all the winners!

(I can also see where the Question 11 concerns come from...  but any game which was originally rated Adults Only and had to go through a struggle to see release in the UK has to be considered just a *little* controversial.  Fair enough to exclude it though.)


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

19 / 25 (more like 20/25 see below)

I only got 5 wrong, not 6, because on question 11:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 11. Which Wii title stirred up a large amount of international controversy?
> • Bully: Scholarship Edition
> • Manhunt 2
> • No More Heroes
> ...


----------



## walkearth (May 30, 2008)

Only one wrong


----------



## Glacius0 (May 30, 2008)

I got one wrong because I overlooked the hello kitty question..oh well. It was way easy to look up the questions this time anyway. The last quiz was better imo. 

BTW, I thought the online wi-fi question was a little iffy, because if I remember right, technically you could take the GBC online through your mobile phone in Japan. But then again, wi-fi is generally considered to be wireless LAN, so then it rules out cellphones


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 30, 2008)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Warm Woolly Sheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manhunt 2 was the clear choice.  The controversy around Bully was before anyone played it, and it subsided after everyone found out it wasn't GTA in school, but a slightly deviant adventure game.

There was little controversy around Bully being released on Wii, certainly not to the extent Manhunt 2 received.

The answer was obvious to me and to the majority of users.  No use arguing though, the admins took your side.


----------



## flamesmaster (May 30, 2008)

I won one, thanks so much GBATEMP!


----------



## bobinou (May 30, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Maybe someone who probably only joined, rather than remain a lurker, so they could enter the competition, shouldn't be making comments to the regulars about their posting habits ...




Cause of course you have to post to be a member/reader of a website  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway that's another topic.

See you for the next quizz


----------



## Tanas (May 30, 2008)

Out of the  357 correct entries (taking Q#11 out of consideration), out of those 357 correct entries 82 people got Q#11 wrong which makes the correct number of winning entries at 275, so its highly probable that out of those 82 people who got Q#11 wrong, a few of them were selected as winners, so depriving  some true winners from winning their Acekards. 

I'm sure everyone would like to know, out of the 87 who shouldn't have been in the draw in the first place, how many of those actually got selected as a winner?


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 30, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I'm sure everyone would like to know, out of the 87 who shouldn't have been in the draw in the first place, how many of those actually got selected as a winner?



Speak for yourself!  I don't care as it won't change anything.  What are you going to do, look at their profile and scowl?


----------



## BlueStar (May 30, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> There was little controversy around Bully being released on Wii, certainly not to the extent Manhunt 2 received.
> 
> The original release of Bully on the PS2 was called Canis Canem Edit in PAL regions so the ill-informed outrage of "OMG a videoma-game where you bully people!?" didn't really hit until the Wii version came out, complete with the original 'Bully' title.
> 
> ...


----------



## HtheB (May 30, 2008)

poor ashley138 xD

shame on you ! xD


lol
cant resist to post this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://youtube.com/watch?v=WAtowxFAVGQ


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (May 30, 2008)

I accidently put the wrong answer for the flashcart question. It was the only one I got wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mario5555 (May 30, 2008)

Hopefully in the next quiz, questions like #1 are thoroughly explained.  

1. What is the best selling Nintendo DS game worldwide?
• Mario Kart DS
• Nintendogs
• New Super Mario Bros.
• Pokémon Diamond

The correct answer was: Nintendogs

Now look at this question....I could ask which version of Nintendogs, that's like saying something like Megaman Battle Network 3 Blue and White are the same game, when there's like what 5-6 versions of Nintendogs, the writer of this question needs to be flogged with a rubber chicken. 

Mario is the correct and right answer, especially since Diamond and Pearl weren't considered one game and separated accordingly, like all the versions of Nintendogs SHOULD have been. 

And the Bully / Manhunt 2 controversy question being thrown out....bullocks.  

Anyone with half a brain knew Manhunt 2 was MORE controversial.  Banned in the UK, given AO rating in the US, until resubmitted and changed for a M rating, banned in Australia, banned in _____ (put country here).  Let alone with the little flack Bully stirred up, there was no question as to the correct answer.  Let alone throwing it out, for no good reason, especially when #1 was a more flawed question. 

Anyway throwing out #1 and putting #11 back in, I only legitimately missed one question, the one about VoIP, I've never played Hunters, so I didn't know the answer. 

Now that I'm through venting, how's about we institute a time limit for the next quiz (if that's what the contest will be) having unlimited time and also being able to research this stuff (while nice) takes some of the true challenge out of the contest.  Anyway, it was fun, but please no more questions that leave too much leeway as to what the correct answer should be or at the very least be thorough with the answers for the questions. 

Ex.  This is how the question SHOULD have read to begin with

1. What is the best selling Nintendo DS game worldwide?
• Mario Kart DS
• *Nintendogs Dalmatian or Nintendogs (all versions)*
• New Super Mario Bros.
• Pokémon Diamond

Anyway like I said it was fun, and next time no F'kn cheaters, man it's supposed to be for fun, if you wanna cheat do it in a game, leave something like this alone, you do nothing but disrespect everyone with crap like that. 

That's all, peace.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 30, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Warm Woolly Sheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ok, I concede, question 11 was flawed.  Admins made the right choice.


----------



## Dylan (May 30, 2008)

damn i got 4 wrong. unexpected


----------



## Tigro (May 30, 2008)

It's not fair! One big deceit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Only jokin' of course. I got 24/24 (including #11 question 25/25), but haven't won. Well.. Have to wait for the next opportunity to win sth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to the winners.


----------



## ediblebird (May 30, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Random Statistic:
> 9 out of the 50 winners aren't newcomers.
> 
> 
> ...



heyyyyyyy, im not a newcomer


----------



## Tanas (May 30, 2008)

Tigro said:
			
		

> It's not fair! One big deceit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a good chance that one of the 82 people who got #11 wrong but where said to have got all their questions correct, deprived you of your win.


----------



## Tigro (May 30, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Tigro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it and it's really disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As someone said yesterday - the cancelled question was the one to separate men from boys


----------



## king_j1984 (May 30, 2008)

i can't believe it... i got them all right but got nothing! TT_TT
and the worst thing is, it seem M3 have stopped updating the firmware for their slot 2 cards! TT_TT


----------



## 0xyG3N (May 30, 2008)

Your score: 16 / 25

Too bad XD


----------



## Tanas (May 30, 2008)

Tigro said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




More like separated the Men from the crybabies...


----------



## King Zargo (May 30, 2008)

Lots of bitter people are posting in this threat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It takes the fun out of the contest.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> Lots of bitter people are posting in this threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fun,but......


----------



## Razorwing (May 30, 2008)

Gutted, I got all the answers right (including question 11) must have just been unlucky in the draw


----------



## JBates (May 30, 2008)

bleh, i got 22/25 (including manhunt question which i missed).  Thanks GBATemp for holding these contests!  
And I kind of agree with the people that have mentioned newcomers.  I think that there could be a rule barring those that join after the contest starts.  That's fair enough.


----------



## dr.betruger (May 30, 2008)

hm 18/25  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but what games use 2048 mbit?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

dr.betruger said:
			
		

> hm 18/25
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again, once again, for those at the back ... Archaic Sealed Heat ... aka ASH ...


----------



## DeMoN (May 30, 2008)

Instead of quizzes, we should just give free flash cards to people with 0 posts, hoping they'll actually join this site.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 30, 2008)

Hah, I fell victim to the final question (and the Manhunt one)! Oh well, once you get it in your mindset about the collective sales of the gameboy line, it's hard to think about the GameBoy all by itself.

Congrats to the 50 winrars and to the remaining 307 people that made it to the top.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Instead of quizzes, we should just give free flash cards to people with 0 posts, hoping they'll actually join this site.


If you keep posting messages like this, that's probably what we're going to start doing


----------



## Alastair (May 30, 2008)

Wow! I didn't fare too well with 15/25 but to my credit I didn't hunt around the internet or load up any games to get answers to things I struggled on.

Congratulations to the winners!!! Enjoy your Acekards!!!


----------



## Tanas (May 30, 2008)

I got 25/25 but without Google it probably would have been around 15/25.


----------



## TaMs (May 30, 2008)

18/25 o/ best score ever


----------



## D-Trogh (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!
I think I had everything right to, to bad I wasn't picked ^^
Have fun with your flashcard (when you get them..)!!


----------



## golden (May 31, 2008)

D-Trogh said:
			
		

> Congratulations to the winners!
> I *think* I had everything right to, to bad I wasn't picked ^^
> Have fun with your flashcard (when you get them..)!!


You THINK? Why not check and make sure?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&module=quizz


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 31, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> There's a good chance that one of the 82 people who got #11 wrong but where said to have got all their questions correct, *deprived* you of your win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 23qwerty (May 31, 2008)

I got 21/25 
Got 8,18 and 19 wrong
I refuse to acknowledge that I got 11 wrong as I am sure that Bully had a lot of controversy as well.


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 31, 2008)

It gave me 24/25 but when I looked for the wrong one it says that I got "Manhunt 2" wrong, although my answer (And it says so) WAS Manhunt 2

What the hell was wrong there?


----------



## Passa (May 31, 2008)

mario5555 said:
			
		

> Now look at this question....I could ask which version of Nintendogs, that's like saying something like Megaman Battle Network 3 Blue and White are the same game, when there's like what 5-6 versions of Nintendogs, the writer of this question needs to be flogged with a rubber chicken.Well.. I actually thought that question was written well. You were supposed to see it was specific about Pokemon Diamond, and then see it referred to the entire Nintendogs series. Didn't you ever do tests in school? Typical trick question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of quizzes, we should just give free flash cards to all the 'regulars', hoping they'll actually shut the fuck up and stop being greedy.

Has anyone entertained the notion that 'new' members who won an Acecard 2 might come and visit the site regularly for homebrew/firmware updates, now that they _own a flashcard_? Seems pretty likely to me. Plus, GTAtemp has just generated shitloads of traffic with this competition, I'm guessing above average registrations will continue for some time after the competition.

Also, GOMO (get over it, move on). I can't believe there are still people in this thread moaning about their old flashcards having this and that problem, moaning about how they got every question right and still didn't win, moaning about the 'damned new members'. The competition is over guys, no amount of pathetic moaning is going to get you some sympathy and a free card. Honestly, go down to your local MacDonalds and apply for a job. You'll have the paltry $25 in no time.

Oh and.. my score? I didn't enter since I already have a Cyclo+TTDS, so you actually had one less 'new member' to worry about


----------



## DataDrain (May 31, 2008)

Where do lurkers who joined awhile ago but rarely post fall into in this whole "newbies with 0 posts get flamed" debate?

>_> ::Takes cover behind a DS Phat.::


----------



## solange82200 (May 31, 2008)

DAMN! I only missed one! And it was an accident, it was that Dolphin N64 one, I marked the wrong answer without realizing! Grrrr. Anyway, this was so much fun, even without winning. Hope we get to do it again soon!


BTW, I'm so happy to see Ediblebird on the list of winners, he is so helpful with all the PSP stuff, and answered questions I had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats E.!


----------



## hamchan (May 31, 2008)

Full marks but no prize!
Hopefully ill get lucky next time.


----------



## Nero_ (May 31, 2008)

At least I got them all right. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## neonix (May 31, 2008)

Damn, i only got 2 wrong and the Manhunt 2 one.

Oh well, one of the questions I got wrong I don't even remember answering, I must have skipped over it by mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, congrats to the winners, enjoy your AK2!


----------



## BionicC (May 31, 2008)

Thanks to the GBATemp staff and Team AceKard for a great quiz!

It seems a bit underhand that some people have been vandalizing Wikipedia to try and gain an advantage over others (changing the Play It Loud colours, removing Gunpei Yokoi's name, changing the GBC screen resolution, changing the game Solid Snake appeared in etc.) -- are the mods planning on identifying members involved in this sort of thing?


----------



## light_kun (May 31, 2008)

Is the highest you can get a 24/25?  I got everything right, even including the Manhunt question.

It says this: The answer we were expecting was: Manhunt 2. This question not been taken into consideration in the final results.


----------



## 999roy999 (Jun 1, 2008)

light_kun said:
			
		

> Is the highest you can get a 24/25?  I got everything right, even including the Manhunt question.
> 
> It says this: The answer we were expecting was: Manhunt 2. This question not been taken into consideration in the final results.


Yeah 24/25 is a perfect in this quiz.


----------



## TheAntiFOB (Jun 1, 2008)

I got 23/25 because someone messed with the Play It Loud colors on the wiki page


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 1, 2008)

Bionic, they found one guy who did it (he actually admitted it after someone put his IP address on blast) and suspended him for two weeks, and said that they would decide whether to bank him or not after that. Not sure if they ever did. If you read the original thread for the quiz, you can see it all go down


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 1, 2008)

BionicC said:
			
		

> removing Gunpei Yokoi's name


They did that? If I had remembered some of the questions, I would have had put that on my undo watchlist. Ah well. It's over now, so congrats to the winners. I got a 24/25(Manhunt question).


----------



## Tanas (Jun 1, 2008)

Any evidence of any one making multiple accounts using different IPs?


----------



## BionicC (Jun 2, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> Bionic, they found one guy who did it (he actually admitted it after someone put his IP address on blast) and suspended him for two weeks, and said that they would decide whether to bank him or not after that. Not sure if they ever did. If you read the original thread for the quiz, you can see it all go down
> 
> Ah, thanks for the pointer. I suppose the lesson here is don't use Wikipedia as a primary source (or at least, not without checking out the article history, anyway...)
> 
> ...



It was only done the once as far as I can see (although that version of the page was later reverted to mistakenly, so it kind of happened twice).


----------



## ben_not_benny (Jun 4, 2008)

I got 1 wrong...

Well, it's good to know that my handheld is capable of Wi-Fi voice chat.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Late congrats to the winners!!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks GBATemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Gonna have a play with it in a sec.


----------



## Loginer (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine still hasn't arrived. D:
Oh well, maybe on Monday. :3


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 7, 2008)

First impressions are good - the build quality isn't as bad as I expected.  It feels a bit cheap, there's a bulge where the chip is, the spring mechanism doesn't feel great and the sticker's on wonky, but the way some people were talking about it it sounded like if you looked at it the wrong way it'd fall apart when it's actually fine.

The interface is great, although it takes a bit longer from turning on to having a game running than my R4.  Skinning is excellent but I've not really settled on one skin yet - possibly because it's more complex than R4 skinning most skins I like the look of have something which bugs me about them, like a colour scheme that makes it hard to read, or badly aligned highlighting.  Every game I've tried runs fine with no slowdown.


----------



## jamesquity (Jun 8, 2008)

I didn't even know GBAtemp sent it already.  Mine still hasn't arrived. D: Oh well, maybe on Monday. :3 ... y does that seem familiar.  Is the 5 best review thing for the 50 winners only?, that doesn't seem too fair. I haven't messed with websites for a long time, so I don't have one. Anyone know what is a good site to create a Blog?

Edit: Mine came Monday. It isn't bad, loading games and the system isn't slow. Some new game don't work. Simple menu, nice GUI. Build quality is good. The spring loaded micro sd slot is strong. My microsd sticks in about a mm. I read there seems to be a bad batch of these cards though. Microsd is hard to take out unless you have long nails or if you take out the Acekard. 
http://bliss.hanirc.org/blog/ - Unofficial Bliss firmware adds so much more features. stylus use in cheat menu. Autorun last game. Multi-save slot (not sure if in original), EZV 3-in-1 support and a few other things. But Bliss options are deep within the menu u must get used to.

Thanks GBAtemp!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay! I got mine today! So far it's great! 

*Thanks a bunch GBAtemp and Acekard!!*

I can't wait to play around with it some more!


----------



## wabo (Jun 12, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. If i'm not mistaken, they've been posted last tuesday. Took one week, fastest package i've recieved ever. I've dealt with Divineo, e2city, kickgaming, realhotstuff, they all took upward of 2 weeks to receive my goods.

I've fiddled with the acekard 2 a little and i love it. Man it's nice to finally win something


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad you all received your prizes! Everyone should have theirs by now!


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 12, 2008)

omg what a fix, lol kidding. gz guys enjoy your new toys


----------

